# Meat content on chicken feet



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay...just want to run this by you guys to make sure I'm not off base.

I am thinking that there is virtually no actual meat on a chicken foot. It is mainly made up of skin, cartlidge and bone. Since purines are usually found in the actual meat, chicken feet would be purine free...or at least very very low purine. Right?

I am always looking for more species appropriate foods to give Duncan and if I'm correct in my thinking I can add chicken feet (and I won't really have to feed them sparingly).

Thanks for any input...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, they look pretty meat free to me...skin, cartilidge, bone..thats all I see and toe nails..eek!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If purines are just in the meat, I'd say you are pretty safe. I cut up chicken toes into pieces for my dachshund and I see a blood vessel , a little bone and some skin and maybe some cartilage. I'm not seeing any meat at all.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Which Foods Avoid Gout Problems?

i thought this was interesting.....

believe it or not, spinach is the culprit enemy for my honey. gives him a gout attack every time.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

I take cherry extract supplements for gout. iherb has some good prices. 

Gout, Cherries & Cherry Juice: Your Thoughts|GoutPal.com Gout Help


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome link. Thanks Re.

I have also read that the purines in veggies are different from the purines in meats. And, for dogs with HUU the purines in the meats are actually more harmful then the purines in veggies or other non meat foods. Don't know how true that is, though. I am just always looking to feed the foods that are lowest in purines..chicken and low purine veggies,etc. I don't give Duncan spinach either... :smile:

I hadn't looked into cherries helping with uric acid. Thanks for the link, Mondo.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we use cherry juice when we are juicing....the idea is to get the body in a more alkaline state.

i don't know how it works for dogs....

but....if you can't feed chicken to duncan, then i don't see how you can feed chicken feet, even though it's mostly bone...but it's not all bone....or tendons and cartilage, is it? 

sometimes, though, the only way to find out is to feed a certain food, just one, and then see what happens...i know my honey doesn't get gout from any of the usual gout foods.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I can feed chicken to Duncan, but not a lot. It is my understanding that the purines are found in the meat (muscle) and organs of the animal. I know for a fact that there are no purines in fat. I feed Duncan fat trimmings all the time. I actually have a 5 pound bag of beef fat sitting in my freezer that Duncan has been slowly eating, he loves it.

"Most of the edible meat on the feet consists of skin and tendons, without much muscle. This gives the feet a distinct texture different from the rest of the chicken's meat. There are many small bones which makes it difficult to eat for some; these are often picked out before serving. Being mostly cartilage, chicken feet are very gelatinous."
Chicken feet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm not sure how cherries would work either. However, I am pretty sure the veggies Duncan eats are what help to keep his urine neutral/alkaline.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You're absolutely right...virtually no meat on chicken feet!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

They are just a treat for us here, but the whole bunch loves them.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Toby likes chicken feet (not much he doesn't like), Tuffy just eats the toes. I guess I'll start cutting them at the joint. Oh, yeah, I picked up some poultry scissors. Love 'em.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Mondo said:


> I take cherry extract supplements for gout. iherb has some good prices.
> 
> Gout, Cherries & Cherry Juice: Your Thoughts|GoutPal.com Gout Help


 There is a brand of juice you can buy that is 100% black cherry juice. I used to buy it for my grandfather's gout.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

AveryandAudrey said:


> There is a brand of juice you can buy that is 100% black cherry juice. I used to buy it for my grandfather's gout.


PURE black cherry juice? 

i want some. i want some.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

iHerb has some black cherry juice, some great reviews:
Dynamic Health, 100% Pure Black Cherry Juice Concentrate, 16 fl oz (473 ml) - Customer Reviews - iHerb.com


----------

